# Gwire antenna in RDC



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

I imagine the aluminum body of the RDC will affect antenna placement. Where is the best location? Is an external antenna necessary?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Al, when installing an Airwire decoder in an RDC. we put the decoder just under the dome and let the antenna extend into the dome. The range was quite good.


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

Did you kep the antenna vertical or fold it into the dome?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Al.... It ended up at about a 45 degree angle. If it's convenient to mount the decoder so that the antenna can be vertical and then just about reach the highest point inside the dome. The decoder can be concealed with a piece of styrene or other material to hide it.









Don't have an image available.


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

OK. Thank you. Sounds good. Can easily mount it. I was concerned with the shielding from the aluminum body. Plenty of room inside to do just about anthing. Just made up 18v 4500mah NiMh pack and conditioning it now. Will attack the install probably Monday. Gotta spend tomorrow spraying weeds - again.


----------

